# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  واقي الشمس في الحج

## أم أحمد2008

السلام عليكم خواتي 
حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ، ونسير ونرد بالسلامه سالمين غانمين،والله يتقبل منا ومنكم يا رب 
بس حابه اسأل عن واقي الشمس هل أقدر استخدمه وأنا في الحج لأني بشرتي وايد حساسه تتأثر من الشمس وتتحول لبقع بنيه،يمكن سؤالي سخيف بس حبايبي تحملوني ، وجزاكم الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## *أم خليفه*

اعتقد انه عادي ,, انا احين من قريت سؤالج طرشت حق المركزالرسمي للافتاء مال الشارجه,, اتريا يردون عليه وبخبرج ان شاء الله ,, لانيه انا بعد ابا استخدمه,, يوم بيردون عليه بخبركم ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت دار زايد وأفتخر

أنا عادي كنت أستخدم واقي الشمس ..

----------


## @الحلا كله@

فيدووناااااااااااااااا

----------


## miss-hamda

uppppp

----------


## Sharooof

انا بعد ابغي اعرف بس اتوقع انه عادي

----------


## أم أحمد2008

*أم خليفه* جزاج الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج 
ومشكورين خواتي على المشاركة ،أتمنى الباقي تفيدونا

----------


## غلا خلادي

اتصلت بدار الفتاوي وقال حراااااااااااااام 

ما ادري عااد صدق ولا بس بسال مررة ثانيه وبتاكد لانه سالنا قبل مطوع وقال عادي الحين ما انعرف الصدق عند منو يقول ممنوع فالحج اتحطين شي على شعررج ولا ويهج يقيج من الشمس !!!!

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*ما اتوقع حرام..! 
ماعرف والله.. انا باخذ ويايه*

----------


## أم مجاهدuae

> اتصلت بدار الفتاوي وقال حراااااااااااااام 
> 
> ما ادري عااد صدق ولا بس بسال مررة ثانيه وبتاكد لانه سالنا قبل مطوع وقال عادي الحين ما انعرف الصدق عند منو يقول ممنوع فالحج اتحطين شي على شعررج ولا ويهج يقيج من الشمس !!!!


إختي إنتِ سألتِ أي دار افتاء؟؟

حسب علمي استخدام أي كريم أو دهان جائز بشرط أن لا يكون به طيب(عطر)
لكن بحثت في (قوقل)ولم أجد فتوى من أحد المشايخ لأنقلها لكم

----------


## أم مجاهدuae

استعمال الكريمات غير المعطّرة أثناء الإحرام 
هل يمكن أن نستعمل السواك أو معجون الأسنان أو المرطبات الجلدية أو الكريمات غير المعطرة أثناء الحج ؟ . 


الحمد لله 

إذا خلت هذه الأشياء من الطيب فلا يحرم استعمالها ، لأن المحظور في الإحرام هو الطيب أو التدهّن بشيء فيه طيب ـ عطر ـ

قال ابن قدامة في الكلام على محظورات الإحرام : وإن طيّب بدنه أو ثوبه ، ( أو ادّهن بمطيّب ) . والمقصود من الادهان بالمطيّب : إذا مسح على جلده بدهن فيه طيب ، فإنه لا يجوز ، لأن ذلك سوف يعلق به وتبقى رائحته .



انظر الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمن ج/7 ص/158.



http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/20019

----------


## شهد12

ياأخواتي ياريت تتأكدون من المسألة .. أنا بعد عندي نفس الأستفسار..

انزين اذا جائز .. شو أحسن كريم واقي للشمس ياريت تكتبون اسمه 

شرط يكون كريم مب باين اني حاطتنه .. المشكلة معظم كريمات الشمس تكون طبقة بيضة حد يشوفه يقول حاطة كريم اساس!!

----------


## باقة أشواق

> ياأخواتي ياريت تتأكدون من المسألة .. أنا بعد عندي نفس الأستفسار..
> 
> انزين اذا جائز .. شو أحسن كريم واقي للشمس ياريت تكتبون اسمه 
> 
> شرط يكون كريم مب باين اني حاطتنه .. المشكلة معظم كريمات الشمس تكون طبقة بيضة حد يشوفه يقول حاطة كريم اساس!!

----------


## أم مجاهدuae

ما أريد تحويل الموضوع إلى شرح الخلافات الفقهية لكن للتوضيح باختصار :
دار الإفتاء يفتون بعدم الجواز لأنهم يتمذهبون بالمذهب المالكي وما يخرجون عن المذهب، وعند المالكية لا يجوز الإدهان بأي نوع من أنواع الدهان( يعني لا يجوز إستخدام أي كريم أو زيت)

ولكن ..
ينبغي على المسلم إتباع ما ثبت بالدليل (الكتاب والسنة)ومافي دليل صريح على عدم الجواز ، بل وثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لبد شعره
لذلك نعتقد أن الراجح الجواز
كما نقلت لكم الفتوى 
والتي تريد التأكد تسأل أحد المشايخ وطلبة العلم أو الإفتاء في الشارقة
والله أعلم

----------


## *أم خليفه*

السموحه على التأخير,,, 
واقي الشمس لا يجوز للمحرمه وان فعلته فعليها فديه ,,

----------


## *أم خليفه*

الجواب من مركز الافتاء فالشارجه رقم المسجات 2535 و الرقم المجاني 8002422

----------


## أم أحمد2008

جزاج الله خير على التنبيه ، الله يوفقج وتقبل منا ومنج

----------


## Sharooof

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شهد12

> الجواب من مركز الافتاء فالشارجه رقم المسجات 2535 و الرقم المجاني 8002422


جزاج الله خير الغالية وفي ميزان حسناتج ..

يعني نقدر نطرش مسج الى رقم 2535 وهم يطرشولنا الرد؟؟

----------


## sat99

طرشولي الرد هو لو احتاجت لذلك فعلته وأطعمت 6 مساكين أو صامت 3 أيام أو ذبحت شاه وهي مخيره بين هذا

أنا سألتهم عن واقي الشمس ووضع الكمامه على الوجه بالنسبه للمرأه وكان هذا الرد للسؤالين

----------

